# Hi!!!!



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi !!!

I´m new to this forum!!
I have found it by accident and i liked what i have seem so far!!

Sorry about my poor english, so if i make any mistakes please warn me!!

I posted some messages before, but i should have started here. Sorry Guys!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome Luis.

Hope you hang around and contribute.


----------



## v2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm with V2.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Njaco (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! And don't worry about the English.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Luis. Look around, ask questions, enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Mar 7, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum! And don't worry about the English.



{some of the Americans can speak English too!}


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Mar 7, 2008)

g'day and welcome from far north queensland


----------



## Marcel (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome they keep on saying that my English is great and better than most, so theirs is probably worse than yours  

This is what I learned about English here so far: 
Because of the Aussies ruling the site, English people should be referred to as "Poms" or whatever that means  And you should address people by calling them "mate". And you don't say: "my pleasure" but "cheers" although I always thought that you only use that when raising your glass. I'm either wrong or the Aussies and British are drunk all the time


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2008)

Mate, you're more than welcome to the site! ...and don't worry about your English, it seems better than most of the Aussies' we have here!


----------



## DBII (Mar 7, 2008)

"I'm either wrong or the Aussies and British are drunk all the time"

They would never do that. 

DBII


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 7, 2008)

DBII said:


> "I'm either wrong or the Aussies and British are drunk all the time"
> 
> They would never do that.
> 
> DBII



Yea i believe that! welcome to the sandbox luis.


----------



## DBII (Mar 7, 2008)

psst, Wilburl, you want to buy a bridge?  

dbII


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello Luis, Welcome to the site.. mate! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Bf109_g (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi there Luis and welcome


----------



## Velius (Mar 12, 2008)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome mate!!


----------



## seesul (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome!
Grreting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 13, 2008)

freebird said:


> {some of the Americans can speak English too!}



Yeah and there is only one "o" in ABOUT, it's not "aboot" eh? 

Hi Luis, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

What aboot it!?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2008)

> What aboot it!?



Is that the sequel to "Das Boot" ? Cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 15, 2008)

Whit are ye talking aboot....I've been to toon...ye wanna look in ma boot? How?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 15, 2008)

Wellll, one of the flayrobs has gone asckew on treddle. I didn't expect the Spanish Inqusition!


----------



## DOUGRD (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

Ain't getting naewhere with this yibbi yabba...stop mincing aboot and get tae the point will ye...


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome Luis. Do excuse the last 3 or 4 posts above mine. Seems the medication has worn off again with some members of the community


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2008)

At least ours medication doesn't spell V-I-A-G-R-A....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 16, 2008)

.


----------



## Emac44 (Mar 16, 2008)

Viagra is fun now. But has only one draw back can't sleep on my stomache for 8 hours per night.

And Lucky see the photo of Njaco is that what we were discussing on another postings


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's just cruel Njaco.....getting the poor wee animals addicted to your home made medics.....shame on you!!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2008)

I gotta make my money somehow. Those nude pics of you I have to pay people to take from me!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 23, 2008)

No problem with the posts!!!
I like to laugh!
In other topics, i may post questions that seemsilly but i`m trying to learn more about foreign aviation and tech data from you guys, so be patient, ok?
I know a bit of my country aviation and african wars we participated, but not much about other countries achievements


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I gotta make my money somehow. Those nude pics of you I have to pay people to take from me!


Those that you photoshopped?? Give me some credit man...I'm *alot* bigger than that....  

No worries Luis....the only silly question is the one never asked. We're very patient on this forum, Njaco is still here, so....


----------



## Njaco (Mar 24, 2008)

and thats a MAJOR achievement!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Mar 26, 2008)




----------

